# What kind of job do you wish you had?



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

And why aren't you working it yet?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Mine would be an extremely high paid salary of at least 300k , one where you start work at 12:00 finish at 13:00 and that includes an hours lunch . 

I'm not doing it because people never leave a job like that . Hence no opportunity to obtain one .


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I wish I had an artistic job at Pixar... concept art, visual development, animation, etc....

Why I don't have it? I haven't BEGGED AT PIXAR'S DOORSTEP FOR IT

HEY PIXAR, WILL WORK FOR SCRAPS OF FOOD


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Something in medicine. Medicine turns me on. I love reading about medicine and health issues.

I was already too old to really consider medical school by the time I was ready to finally finish my degree. Getting into a *public* nursing program in California is extremely difficult. Most of the 2 year colleges do it by the lottery system and not by GPA. So retarded. I couldn't afford going to a private school for nursing. Super expensive. Like $30,000-$40,000 a year.

So I studied something else. It's okay but not that interesting. And many of the people in it are sort of generic types and many are conservative republicans, yuck. Lots of unpaid overtime.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i would like to be a farmer, but i have no land


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

coding or air mechanic. too competitive for me and not possible with my SA. too old to be a mechanic or pilot now. probably not possible with paranoid shiz diagnosis either.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

In a fantasy world I'd love to be on the PGA, professional golfer. My God man if you can play golf for a living you have got it made. I actually just got invited to a vendor sponsored golf tournament at work. From what I've been told, it comes with $500 or $600 in vouchers for Nike gear, golf clubs, whatever....maybe a lot more than that. Raffles, drawings for some pretty big gift cards. So I can pretend for a day.

Realistically though....I absolutely love the job I have now. It's very challenging but that's part of what I love. I do outside sales for a retail brokerage firm. I pretty much set my own hours, decide what stores to visit and when. I work completely on my own 99% of the time. I get a vehicle reimbursement package. I go out of town a lot but I get wined, dined, free drinks at bars, nice hotel rooms all to myself. The company I work for has lots of incentives to sell. I make a base salary but I can make thousands of dollars extra per quarter if I do well. And so far I've been doing pretty well. But I really love the challenge. No two days are the same.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd like a job where I earn $15,000 per hour. And I only have to work an hour a month.

Realistically I'd like a well paid job with animals.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Lmao apparently I haven't grown up yet. Racecar driver, singer, the President, TV personality and writer lol. In reality I'll be a social worker after I finish my masters.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no job ideally because working sucks but failing that something creative and mentally stimulating.


----------



## Sagey (Feb 15, 2017)

One where I can sell my art, even if it's crap for thousands, maybe I'll be more motivated to get back into art then


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

i'd like to work in a museum


----------



## pixiepirate (Feb 11, 2017)

i'm not really sure what type of job i want, which is probably why i don't have a very good one ... lol
but probably something to do with art or computers or both. i'm just too indecisive.


----------



## Sagey (Feb 15, 2017)

doe deer said:


> i'd like to work in a museum


Can you feature my art in your museum. :laugh:


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not actually sure anymore. The only thing concrete things I know I want is my work environment, I'd like to work with some kind of creative team on projects if possible with my own desk/office. So right now I'm working on being a software engineer but my back up if I fail is graphic info tech/graphic design (which is easy for me). Honestly though I am not altruistic at all or really believe that a career makes a life more fruitful, so if someone told me I didn't need to work and I could explore my personal projects at my leisure I'd take in a heartbeat.

I'm not there yet because of my anxiety and lack of self-confidence really. I also just struggle with academics in general, so I'm still not sure if I can do it even now that I'm back at school with full force.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Therapist.


----------



## reese444 (Dec 28, 2016)

commodities trader!!! But I still have like 2.5 more years of school left to make it happen


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Nobody will pay me to masturbate and eat cheerios


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Something in medicine. Medicine turns me on. I love reading about medicine and health issues.
> 
> I was already too old to really consider medical school by the time I was ready to finally finish my degree. Getting into a *public* nursing program in California is extremely difficult. Most of the 2 year colleges do it by the lottery system and not by GPA. So retarded. I couldn't afford going to a private school for nursing. Super expensive. Like $30,000-$40,000 a year.
> 
> So I studied something else. It's okay but not that interesting. And many of the people in it are sort of generic types and many are conservative republicans, yuck. Lots of unpaid overtime.


I am not sure how old you are but my stepmom went through school to become a nurse in her mid thirties, and my mom in her late twenties. Both are pretty successful now. I think you could manage even if you are older than that really, I think if you're under 50 it's still a viable possibility. But I agree nursing programs on the west coast are a mess to get into, my step mom couldn't get into a program in Washington but when she moved to Florida, she was immediately admitted lol. So location matters, definitely.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

acidicwithpanic said:


> And why aren't you working it yet?


I'm glad _somebody _around here is paying attention to my signature.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

Sagey said:


> Can you feature my art in your museum. :laugh:


deal :hs


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

acidicwithpanic said:


> And why aren't you working it yet?


Looks like I'm going to have to be the boring one.:smile2:

I wish I had a job that I looked forward to and meant that I wasn't stressed about money, I know that doesn't sound very interesting but to me it would be almost magical.

I'm not working it because I haven't got the slightest idea what that job would be and I don't trust myself to be reliable if the joy is missing and I'm just trying to force it.

Your turn now, what's your dream job then?


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Qolselanu said:


> I'm glad _somebody _around here is paying attention to my signature.


I'm glad somebody is responding to my threads.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Something in medicine. Medicine turns me on. I love reading about medicine and health issues.
> 
> I was already too old to really consider medical school by the time I was ready to finally finish my degree. Getting into a *public* nursing program in California is extremely difficult. Most of the 2 year colleges do it by the lottery system and not by GPA. So retarded. I couldn't afford going to a private school for nursing. Super expensive. Like $30,000-$40,000 a year.
> 
> So I studied something else. It's okay but not that interesting. And many of the people in it are sort of generic types and many are conservative republicans, yuck. Lots of unpaid overtime.


 I don't understand. Why were you too old? If it is something you want it would still be better than forcing yourself to do something you're not enthusiastic about.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

roxslide said:


> I am not sure how old you are but my stepmom went through school to become a nurse in her mid thirties, and my mom in her late twenties. Both are pretty successful now. I think you could manage even if you are older than that really, I think if you're under 50 it's still a viable possibility. But I agree nursing programs on the west coast are a mess to get into, my step mom couldn't get into a program in Washington but when she moved to Florida, she was immediately admitted lol. So location matters, definitely.


I meant it was too late to become a doctor. I'm probably not enough of a workaholic, perfectionist to get into and through medical school anyways.

Nursing school takes up way less time. But I have heard that nowadays a BS is almost mandatory for new nurses to get a job. I've also heard that it's really hard to find the first job. Like you have to move to Bumfuk, Kansas and work in a nursing home to get the experience you need to find a job in a more popular city (San Francisco, Seattle, NYC, LA, etc).

Anyways, I got my stupid degree in something else. It's sort of marketable but not very interesting. I have no interest in moving to Kansas or Florida at this point. Wouldn't be able to get student financial aid for a 2nd BS or for a masters degree. Would only be able to get *more* student loans.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

LonelyLurker said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to be the boring one.:smile2:
> 
> I wish I had a job that I looked forward to and meant that I wasn't stressed about money, I know that doesn't sound very interesting but to me it would be almost magical.
> 
> ...


I mean if money wasn't so much of a concern for just about everything in life it applies to, that'd be one hell of a utopia. If that was the case, I'd be an entertainer mostly working as a full-time professional musician. I have worked as one since high school, but it is very difficult to find work. Affiliations with more experienced people in the field is a must, but my SA holds me back from finding work and reconnecting with old teachers who could easily offer me jobs to get back in the groove.

But since that job cannot provide a steady income without connections and/or fame, I'd like to pursue cryptography which is what I'm working on at the moment. In an ideal world though, I'd be pursuing both of these passions: working as a cryptographer during the day and transitioning into a musician by night.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*when you had that job*

when did it end?
why?

there is no difficult, hard or unpleasant job
everything is so easy and pleasant

until someone stops you


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't understand. Why were you too old? If it is something you want it would still be better than forcing yourself to do something you're not enthusiastic about.


I wasn't able to get into a nursing program at the time. And I could barely support myself since I had no skills and no job experience in the US. My teaching English abroad and working in hostess bars was useless here. So it was either get a degree in something else (receive student financial aid & student loans) or starve. Every month I wasn't sure if I could pay the rent or not. It was really bad. Almost became homeless.

If I had some sort of crappy job and a free place to live (like if my Dad were more generous and had kept the house) I might have waited around until I won the nursing school (Associate's Degree) lottery. The waiting may have taken several years. I think something like 10% of applicants get accepted (win the lottery) in any given year. And you can't even apply to the lottery until you have finished all the prerequisite courses. Not a lot of courses but maybe a 1 or 2 semester's worth. I actually did take almost all the prereqs. I got all As in them.

Or take more classes and get volunteer experience in order to get into a 4 year program (Bachelor's degree) but that was super competitive. At least the 4 year programs choose applicants based on GPA and not a ****ing lottery.

And moving to a less competitive state isn't so simple. You have to live (and work) in most places at least a year before you are considered a resident for in-state tuition. Out-of-state tuition is super expensive. I don't know why California has to be so damn competitive.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Something in medicine. Medicine turns me on. I love reading about medicine and health issues.
> 
> I was already too old to really consider medical school by the time I was ready to finally finish my degree. Getting into a *public* nursing program in California is extremely difficult. Most of the 2 year colleges do it by the lottery system and not by GPA. So retarded. I couldn't afford going to a private school for nursing. Super expensive. Like $30,000-$40,000 a year.
> 
> So I studied something else. It's okay but not that interesting. And many of the people in it are sort of generic types and many are conservative republicans, yuck. Lots of unpaid overtime.


school told Mum they'd refer Me into London's St Mary's Hospital easily
because my terrible blood condition I was fascinated about. One friend has become a haematologist

following school posters in science buildings got me into a Cybernetics degree with so much regret, however fascinating things can be.

impossible to balance between what ones's interests are vs what the world wants. over-optimistic a bad route


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I mean if money wasn't so much of a concern for just about everything in life it applies to, that'd be one hell of a utopia. If that was the case, I'd be an entertainer mostly working as a full-time professional musician. I have worked as one since high school, but it is very difficult to find work. Affiliations with more experienced people in the field is a must, but my SA holds me back from finding work and reconnecting with old teachers who could easily offer me jobs to get back in the groove.
> 
> But since that job cannot provide a steady income without connections and/or fame, I'd like to pursue cryptography which is what I'm working on at the moment. In an ideal world though, I'd be pursuing both of these passions: working as a cryptographer during the day and transitioning into a musician by night.


What instrument do you play?

Maybe you could be the worlds first musical cryptographer...

"I've done it, I've broken the code"
"Great, could you just tell us with words this time?"
"I could, but I think you'll find this saxophone solo more illuminating"
"Don't worry, she always does this, it only lasts for about 30 minutes, apparently you have to listen to the notes that aren't being played"

Or maybe you could lean into the anxiety and become the mysterious musician who only comes alive when the music takes control. You could even turn your back to the audience, the hipsters would LOVE it.:smile2:


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I don't even know. I hate working.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

LonelyLurker said:


> What instrument do you play?
> 
> Maybe you could be the worlds first musical cryptographer...
> 
> ...


Hmm, I think you're on to something here. Maybe I could set locks on my doors where I have to play an excerpt of a song correctly on a mini keyboard in order to unlock the door. Kind of like that scene on Willy Wonka.

I play violin and guitar. I found work mostly on the violin though.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Massage therapist catering exclusively to young female clientele


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

Jet Fighter pilot.
Reason : Disqualified right before even thinking about it seriously.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

acidicwithpanic said:


> Hmm, I think you're on to something here. Maybe I could set locks on my doors where I have to play an excerpt of a song correctly on a mini keyboard in order to unlock the door. Kind of like that scene on Willy Wonka.
> 
> I play violin and guitar. I found work mostly on the violin though.


Now you're talking. There was a documentary series that dealt with the concept of problem solving with a musical element when I was younger. It might help you to see if you can track down any clips, it could be useful, provide some inspiration. "Blues Clues" I believe it was called.

Do you mainly play classical or are you one of those "f- these strings" extreme violinists?

If I played an instrument I think I'd go for the bass guitar so that I could do the type of dancing that bass players in 70's funk groups used to do. That way there would be no doubt that I was in fact "in the groove", I might even unbutton the top of my neon frilly shirt to drive the ladies wild.:smile2:


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

clarkekent said:


> Massage therapist catering exclusively to young female clientele


Man, you are relentless.:smile2:


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Abbatoir*

I'd love to look after all animals

but put an end

to

humans.

Terminator hobby

*Farmer*. Love for countryside.0
I started life in parents' hotel on south coast
golf course
regular sea ferry between harbours
then back north to the their home county to occupy a village pub. Playing with friends before school age in farm fields up steep slope to oak tree

Dense forest, pub snowed in every Christmas


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

I just want a job in an office where I can sit the hell down and not deal with customers face to face every day. I'm seriously not asking for much but no one will hire me. Still don't know why.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I was a self employed artist.. I wish I could paint anything I felt like. Why am I not doing it yet? Because I live in the real world.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

I want to be an artist. I'm not one yet because of giving up for years due to a lack of belief in myself. Also teaching yourself is slow and difficult.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

> What kind of job do you wish you had?


Fiction writer. (I write some stories that are too long to be short stories, and other stories that are too long to be novels. So basically, they're all too long. Go figure. :roll )



> And why aren't you working it yet?


I'm too afraid of criticism (go figure :roll ), I want to write my way and don't want to change it for some editor, and people don't like my writing even when they can read it for free.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

A strength coach either for individuals or maybe working for a team of some sport that requires a lot of physical strength.

Why am I not working it yet? I'm stuck in a cycle of dead end jobs trying to survive right now. I actually do coach a couple people both IRL and online for free right now. While I'm very knowledgeable and experienced I'm not certified in any way, so it's a win for everyone involved. I get to get a little experience with the coaching side and they get coached for free. There wouldn't be enough work where I live anyway. Maybe someday I can move and actually do something with it.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Audio engineer, i did 2 years after highschool studying this course but my social phobia started at that moment..., i got just an advanced technician's certificate from those 2 years.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Job I wish I had: 
Human target practice for unknown alien weapons.

Why I don't have it:
Aliens haven't attacked us yet for us to salvage their unknown weapons.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I would love to write, honestly.

Why am I not pursuing it? Because the wages aren't good enough and it's very difficult to branch out, get published, etc.

I'm in a STEM field but I really wish I could have emphasized more in literature; I almost considered an English minor.


----------



## Negativity (Nov 10, 2015)

A job which requires the less human contact possible


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Um ... I'm already basically doing what I want to do. Or one of the things I want to do: writing fiction. (I would have liked being a therapist, too, I think, but I'm too messed up for that.) I do make money at it, but not enough to live off (yet).

The question for me is: why aren't you making enough to live off it? And that's mostly because I'm too much of a weirdo to write stuff with popular appeal. It's hard to write mainstream stuff when you have no idea what it's like to be normal. 

But also because my issues make it hard for me to sit down and crank out words 12 hours a day, or spend 12 hours a day networking with fans/bloggers/other writers, or fork out $3000 a month in advertising like most of the successful authors do.


----------



## Annamae (Mar 6, 2017)

i would do any job if it could be done from home
i don't think there's many options for that though. not good at art or anything


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Driving job*

Deliveroo I want

I see 'em everywhere. Bike I wanna do. Mopeds too. I did pizza delivery by moped

spoke to boss about it. My background check wasn't enough. I brough suitcase full of passport, utility bills, all hospital visits, payslips, so many letters with my address... birth and baptism certificate. Is that too much or not enough?

He dismissed me as an immigrant


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

I've considered becoming a horticulturalist, tutor for kids, or looking into work with emergency services, etc. I sat down recently and really dug through some of the more entry-level positions around here, or suggestions online for unusual jobs people took up.

I don't have any experience in any of these areas, and I'm not really a big talker. It's a coin-flip whether or not an employer cares about someone who's generally pleasant but quiet. I live in a pretty forested state with a lot of gardens and parks, and I'm sure they need someone for planning and management there, maybe even research. I can empathize with kids who need individualized studies, and quite frankly I think I'd sleep better than many after a worst-case scenario.

I really hate the concept of "finding a career you're passionate about" and having lifelong ambitions. It's like a leech demanding that you find one thing you want to make your entire life about so that you can monetize it. I'm passionate about jack squat enough to want to do it every day on a professional level, but I still need work.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I would like to be in tropical medicine in Africa or South America working with exotic diseases.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm pretty fine with the job I have, but to give a proper response I'd have to say race driver or engineer of some description.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Definitely some kind of job in web development, which I've been interviewing for lately. But the perfect job would require as little social interaction as possible. Being able to work from home would be A++.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

A job where I can work alone without any humans around me. Why don't I have such a job? Because they're rare, and the ones where you get to work alone aren't full time jobs so I'd not make enough money to live on.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

I've been thinking about that lately.... If it weren't for my social anxiety, I'd like to be a psychological researcher. That didn't happen to me because I hate the idea of talking in front of a group of people, or worse, present my findings in front of a larger crowd.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Job - Professional sleeper making $114,000.00 a year. :yes

Reason - I don't know if where to apply for that position, it's not on any job sites I visit regluarly. :stu


----------



## BlackRedFoxx (Feb 26, 2017)

A voice actor
Archer

I always loved to act and play around with my emotions as I make characters come to life.
I'm too scared of getting out there and I hate competition in industry. 

A true friend once introduced me into archery and I loved it more than anything in sports
I haven't had the luck to find a archery club or place where I live


But most of all. A writer or screen writer, writing my own stories.
Too scared to share ideas with people since I don't know if they would like it, while I'm adoring my ideas.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Something in the creative field - or at least where I can express myself.

Maybe a camera salesman, but I don't know **** about cameras.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I am a carpenter but I am not working because I need to improve my mental health. Once I gain more experience I plan to be my own boss and run a company.


----------



## desertsessions (Sep 14, 2015)

Something in the audio field. I went to school for audio engineering, but my anxiety got really bad right after graduation.


----------



## Valerie894 (Mar 12, 2017)

I've always dreamed of being a famous traditional animator. Disney has always inspired me! I definitely have the patience for it, lol. But it's too late to turn back now. 
If not an animator, a famous writer - the money would be great, obviously, but I think what I'd enjoy even more would be seeing fan art of my characters, and getting interviews to give extra information about the story that the fans just eat up. I get intimidated thinking about how hard it'd be to actually write a solid story, with the way I overthink everything.
While working one of those dream jobs, to make it complete, I really would love to have an animal sanctuary.


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

I wish that I was a successful musician; touring the world. Does that count?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*hourglass inversion <->*

Recruitment Agency Terminator

put 'em all on the street. Time they have a holiday, cos they've been doing that to everyone


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

I wanted to do biological research. I'm doing it with myself as a guinea pig, I'm just not paid for it. Unless good health is a better reward than social status and being rich. Actually it is XD

But I'd like to be a naturopath, but people would probably ask me how to lose weight on a cake diet... and I'd get the urge to throw them out the window.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*interview today at 12*

MUST

bring all

ID

condemned otherwise
no compromise

every person is a vagrant illegal terrorist immigrant

not a robot
not whatever they don't want..

how about their list of don't want? some of them, all of them or none of 'em?

no logic in this world

how do you handle your valid existence if authority don't accept it? not enough proof for them?:crying:


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Ever since I was like 4 I wanted to be a fashion designer. I liked to draw in general, and use random pieces of fabric to create something new.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Mlt18 said:


> Ever since I was like 4 I wanted to be a fashion designer. I liked to draw in general, and use random pieces of fabric to create something new.


Have you made any pieces of clothing?


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

komorikun said:


> Have you made any pieces of clothing?


Yeah, just not people clothing. I used to make clothes for dolls. I would need to buy some fabric and get motivated to make something good.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

i just want to win the lottery.

That way, i can go back across the country and take a poop in every facility lobby that i used to work at.


----------



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

race car stunt driver


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I am grateful for the one I have. finally.


----------



## Tumblr1 (Oct 8, 2017)

Virgo said:


> I wish I had an artistic job at Pixar... concept art, visual development, animation, etc....
> 
> Why I don't have it? I haven't BEGGED AT PIXAR'S DOORSTEP FOR IT
> 
> HEY PIXAR, WILL WORK FOR SCRAPS OF FOOD


Hahha I actually have this same dream!! Well, not necessarily at Pixar, but definitely that type of job. :grin2:


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

I want to be a rapper and im working for it.


----------



## thinkstoomuch103 (Nov 28, 2017)

I would just love to go to gyms through out the world, and the country, like a i do now? Without having to pay a gym fee, which i occasionally have to do if i workout over 2 weeks for free.


----------

